
This Is Why Your Passive-Aggressive Office Note Didn’t Work - quaker5567
https://www.fastcompany.com/40484293/this-is-why-your-passive-aggressive-office-note-didnt-work
======
phyller
Apparently I'm an "Upholder" and I fail to see why I would want a "Rebel" in
my organization. "I'm not going to do this because I can tell that you expect
me to do it" How does that personality benefit any endeavor that requires
cooperation between people? Maybe they can work for themselves more
effectively, but it just seems destructive.

~~~
CodeWriter23
That’s not surprising given the Venn diagram illustrates your type has no
intersection with the Rebel, amongst the given set of values.

A seasoned manager will get the Rebel to believe something is their own idea,
leveraging their rebellious nature to get that job done.

~~~
phyller
Sounds like magic, I'd love to have that skill

~~~
CodeWriter23
You start by ending your practice of telling the Rebel what to do. Then you
ask them "What do you think, Rebel?". And if it's reasonable, just say "Ok,
then, when can I have that on my desk", and of course accommodate the Rebel's
reality-to-actual-time factor. If it's not reasonable, then ask "What if we
xxx'd instead?". You'll be surprised by the insights you receive that way. And
of course you have to push back once in a while and call them out when their
"insight" is actually "bullshit".

edit: If one happens to be a micromanager, one will have an extraordinarially
difficult time with the Rebel.

------
rejschaap
In this framework the rebels sound quite useless. They resist others and
themselves. As a certified rebel (I did their online test), this makes me
wonder what they think our place and value would be. What kind of jobs and
relationships we should pursue.

I imagine rebels would be over represented among hackers.

------
CodeWriter23
Well now I understand why people will pay $40/lb for coffee. And come to think
of it, sustain the productivity sink associated with people standing around
idly while the machine brews their cup.

